# Home cooking questions



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

When you home cook, do you change the ingredients each time you cook for the week or stick with the same for a few weeks? Also, do you divide meals up by calories, weight, or measuring cups? Thanks for any info - new to this.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I homecook and make enough for two weeks. I portion it out by weighing and freeze it in separate batches. I sometimes switch around the protein, carb, veggies and fruits. I also use supplements and vitamins. That is super important especially for puppies they can have health issues if you don't. 

Mason is so adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As we've told you before, you have to follow a recipe prepared by a canine nutritionist to make sure you are feeding a balanced diet. If you don't, your dog can have serious health consequences. For instance, if the calcium to phosphorus ratio isn't correct, it can cause cardiac, skeletal and neurological problems.

Calcium & Phosphorous in Dogs* - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -

You usually have to follow a particular recipe exactly as making substitutions would change the supplements required. For example, the type and amount of oil will vary depending on your protein source. If substitutions are permitted, your recipe will specify it. I use Balance IT for Bailey and have quite a few recipes saved so I can vary his diet.

The recipe will also specify how to weigh/measure each ingredient and the total amount in volume and calories to be fed each day. It can be kept in your refrigerator for three days, but you can make up double or triple batches and freeze it. I find individual containers that hold one day's worth of food to be handy for that. Glad makes one cup round containers with screw on lids which are nice for that. 

I attached one of Bailey's Balance IT recipes so you will see what I am trying to explain!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

jeannief said:


> When you home cook, do you change the ingredients each time you cook for the week or stick with the same for a few weeks? Also, do you divide meals up by calories, weight, or measuring cups? Thanks for any info - new to this.



It is important to either read, read, read, read everything you can about canine nutrition and home cooking.... or finding a Holistic Vet who does nutrition and getting menus from there.

BalanceIT like Marj uses is a good place to get recipes, then you add their supplement powder to that recipe. But you cannot change recipes. You'd have to get other recipes from them to make sure they are balanced.


I homecook different. My Holistic Vet has given me copies of all her notes, she's gone over menus with me, I've submitted and had menus cleared.

We use a supplement powder that isn't reliant on the food they are eating. Grace is not a consistent eater, so we (my vet and I) felt it was best for her to have a "complete" supplement. And then whatever she ate she ate. It's easier for me to just do the same with Gus.

It took awhile for me to find the right supplement for my two. I didn't want one that had to be balanced with the food they ate since Grace doesn't eat at times, and her not eating means she lacks the vitamins, etc. Which I feel are really important, even on days she doesn't want to eat.

I wanted something I could bake into a treat, because Grace refuses to eat with anything sprinkled or mixed into her food. I do sprinkle a very tiny bit of digestive enzymes on her food but it is so so small she doesn't notice.

I cleared my supplement powder with my vet, and then I contacted the company to go over things ot make sure it wasn't a supplement that required a specific recipe. The owner was very helpful and even told me he has had owners make cookies with it before.

So I bake cookies each week with 1 serving of the supplement in them (it makes 40 cookies, I do 40 servings of the supplement).... and then she gets 1 cookie, Gus gets 2 cookies every day. Supplement is done. All I really have to worry about at that point is protein and fat.

Our home cooking is also vegetarian, often vegan due to Grace's liver. So it's a lot different. The supplement we use is specifically for vegan dogs.

We do A LOT of different colored veggies, fruits, beans. For protein it is beans, legumes, or tofu. We sometimes do grains but usually just a sweet potato or squash. 

But it is important to have a vet on board and able to answer questions. The first few months I was home cooking I was emailing our vet a few times a week with questions.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> As we've told you before, you have to follow a recipe prepared by a canine nutritionist to make sure you are feeding a balanced diet. If you don't, your dog can have serious health consequences. For instance, if the calcium to phosphorus ratio isn't correct, it can cause cardiac, skeletal and neurological problems.
> 
> Calcium & Phosphorous in Dogs* - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia -
> 
> ...




"As we have told you before" - Sorry, I won't ask anything more. I didn't mean to be a bother. I have cleared recipes and supplements with my vet. I just want to do what's best and think you all have so much experience.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I homecook and make enough for two weeks. I portion it out by weighing and freeze it in separate batches. I sometimes switch around the protein, carb, veggies and fruits. I also use supplements and vitamins. That is super important especially for puppies they can have health issues if you don't.
> 
> Mason is so adorable!! :wub:


Thank you so much. I also have divided Mason's by weight and calories and am using supplements by my vet. Just want to do this correctly.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> It is important to either read, read, read, read everything you can about canine nutrition and home cooking.... or finding a Holistic Vet who does nutrition and getting menus from there.
> 
> BalanceIT like Marj uses is a good place to get recipes, then you add their supplement powder to that recipe. But you cannot change recipes. You'd have to get other recipes from them to make sure they are balanced.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much. I am reading a ton. Have a couple good books recommended by those on SM and working with my vet. Mason loves the food, is a good little eater. Just makes me a little uneasy, but has to be better for him I think, I hope.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Think You are doing a great Job-Doing all this for Mason. I Envy you. *
*Your a Great Mom. I Wish i could give you advice but i know very little about this.*
*Iam Sure You Will Have it All right in no time.*
*You Keep up the good Work.*
*Yogi's Mommy,Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Jeannie - Mason is so cute! What a lucky little guy to have you cooking for him  There is nothing better than seeing them love their food and knowing exactly what is in it and how good it is for them.
When I make a batch of food, I put it into glass containers that will hold a couple of meals worth and put them in the freezer. I have a few different recipies, so I have some of each recipe in the freezer. Then, I take out the glass container and move it to the fridge as necessary. That way I can rotate between the recipes so that they have some variety and won't get bored. (I am cooking for three). 
For each recipes, I figured out how many calories are in a cup, and then scoop out the food using measuring cups (mine get around 1/4 cup each meal). I found measuring cups to be much easier for serving day to day than weighing the food, once you know the calorie content.
I found that it takes a while to work out a system. Personally, I was a little overwhelmed at first. But once you figure out what works best for you, you get into a routine.
Let us know how you are doing!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am more loose in my feeding. I do work with my vet who is happy that the diet is balanced overall and not necessarily for every meal. Just like you would have fed your kids she said. I am always careful to make sure they have their greens, their oils and calcium balanced to 1/2 tsp eggshell to 1lb of meat. etc. etc. using common sense. I also have their blood done at least once a year. Mine a both much healthier on home-cooked, they don't do well at all on kibble. I also often use Dr. Harvey's which is balanced. I also add digestive enzymes but not vitamins. I do a ratio of 2/1 meat to veg. Lola gets 4oz a day and Penny 3oz. I also tried Hilary's recipes which uses her mix, but the food was so pastey mine just wouldn't eat it. 

Hope this helps


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Think You are doing a great Job-Doing all this for Mason. I Envy you. *
> *Your a Great Mom. I Wish i could give you advice but i know very little about this.*
> *Iam Sure You Will Have it All right in no time.*
> *You Keep up the good Work.*
> *Yogi's Mommy,Nickee in Pa**




Thank you, Nickee. I'm hoping this helps his allergies. Just a little nervous about doing everything right. You're very encouraging.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Jeannie - Mason is so cute! What a lucky little guy to have you cooking for him  There is nothing better than seeing them love their food and knowing exactly what is in it and how good it is for them.
> When I make a batch of food, I put it into glass containers that will hold a couple of meals worth and put them in the freezer. I have a few different recipies, so I have some of each recipe in the freezer. Then, I take out the glass container and move it to the fridge as necessary. That way I can rotate between the recipes so that they have some variety and won't get bored. (I am cooking for three).
> For each recipes, I figured out how many calories are in a cup, and then scoop out the food using measuring cups (mine get around 1/4 cup each meal). I found measuring cups to be much easier for serving day to day than weighing the food, once you know the calorie content.
> I found that it takes a while to work out a system. Personally, I was a little overwhelmed at first. But once you figure out what works best for you, you get into a routine.
> Let us know how you are doing!






Wow cooking for 3. I'm impressed. What a good idea having more than one recipe in the freezer for variety. I'm going to do that. Thanks so much for all your information. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I am more loose in my feeding. I do work with my vet who is happy that the diet is balanced overall and not necessarily for every meal. Just like you would have fed your kids she said. I am always careful to make sure they have their greens, their oils and calcium balanced to 1/2 tsp eggshell to 1lb of meat. etc. etc. using common sense. I also have their blood done at least once a year. Mine a both much healthier on home-cooked, they don't do well at all on kibble. I also often use Dr. Harvey's which is balanced. I also add digestive enzymes but not vitamins. I do a ratio of 2/1 meat to veg. Lola gets 4oz a day and Penny 3oz. I also tried Hilary's recipes which uses her mix, but the food was so pastey mine just wouldn't eat it.
> 
> Hope this helps




I'll check with my vet about blood work. Mason's next well appt is in June. He hasn't done great on kibble either and we have had him on good food according to what I have read. I'm hoping home cooking will keep him healthy. Balanced diet overall is what I have read about. Glad to know that is working for you. Thank you!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I give you a lot of credit for wanting to homecook. It can be time consuming but it's worth it to me. Zoe is a poor eater and I have tried every good dog food wet and dry and no luck....that's when I decided to homecook and investigate everything so I could confirm with my vet. 

I am sure Mason will love it. Your a great Mommy its obvious you love him very much!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jeannief said:


> "As we have told you before" - Sorry, I won't ask anything more. I didn't mean to be a bother. I have cleared recipes and supplements with my vet. I just want to do what's best and think you all have so much experience.


I'm sorry if you got the impression that you were bothering me. That wasn't the case at all! I am happy to answer questions as best I can which I did try to do. 

I was just confused by your questions as any recipe I have ever seen is very clear about what substitutions, if any, can be made and what amount and # of calories should be fed daily based upon your individual dog. If you look at the recipe I attached in my other post, you'll see what I mean.

BTW, I realized that the little containers with the screw on lids are Rubbermaid Take Alongs, not Glad.


----------

